# Accuraft produces BR45 in Gauge 1 live steam



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoom, All - this was waiting for me this morning as I opened up my email from Lorenz Schug over in Detzem - 

http://www.accucraft.de/Produkte/1_...team_.html

I bleeve that this is the very first mas-produced live-steam model of this heavy freight locomotive ever made.

The price is not half-bad either - on a par with the SP F4/5 of recent production.

Sure to be a hit!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

TAC 

You are becoming a problem..... 

First it was the Britannia [70037 / Hareward the Wake]; and NOW THIS... a BR-45 2-10-2 to go along side my ancient Aster BR-44 2-10-0. 

Many thanks for the link. 

YMHAOS


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 28 Dec 2010 05:08 PM 
TAC 

You are becoming a problem..... 

First it was the Britannia [70037 / Hareward the Wake]; and NOW THIS... a BR-45 2-10-2 to go along side my ancient Aster BR-44 2-10-0. 

Many thanks for the link. 

YMHAOS 
*I* should have your problem. Hope you have the nameplates of '37 correctly spelled ' H-*E-*R-E-W-A-R-D the WAKE'.

And what does the acronym stand for?

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

Yes - HEREWARD; just a typical Dr R typo 
YMHAOS - closing over signature in letters from the OLD days in Britian and the colonies, although I am sure it was written out in those days. 
Your Most Humble And Obedient Servant


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, yes. The old days. 

Quite. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

And they seem to be getting older all the time.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who's getting old? 

I am just re-living my childhood with wonderful brass toys instead of tin.


----------

